# b11 wiring urgent



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

anyone had wiring diagram 4 b11(1983 - nissan sunny 130y)....
or any website to refer....

plz....


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

hampeh said:


> anyone had wiring diagram 4 b11(1983 - nissan sunny 130y)....
> or any website to refer....
> 
> plz....



I've got the FSM for a 1984 Sentra....what part of the diagram are you looking for?


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

*hhmmm*

Do you have all complete wiring..
actually i'm looking for complete body wiring...

thanks...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

get yo'self a manual, buddy.

ebay is your friend. FSM, Haynes, both'll work for a B11.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send you the scans of the wiring harness layouts and the complete wiring diagram. 

There are also many detailed diagrams for individual circuits. If you are looking for a diagram to a particular system (lights, radio, instruments, starting, charging, etc.) let me know.


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks...

i'll mail you...


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thnaks Myetball....

i recieved your diagram.....


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

i had problem with door switch....
switch is ok.... but no electric signal when door open...
fuse is ok too......

any ideas...?
which area should i check.....?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've received a few requests for the 1984 B11 wiring diagram. FYI, I've got the following Factory Service Manuals:

1984 B11
1985 B11
1988 KN13 (E16i & CA18DE)
1988 KN13 wiring diagram (very large book already scanned)


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

u have b11 factory service manual....

wow......
may i get it.....
did u have it in softcopy?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

If you want one of your own, the best place to look is Ebay. I only have a few pages on softcopy. Would take too long to scan the whole thing.


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks 4 the wiring diagram Myetball, but do you hav color code of wire?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I think most of the individual system diagrams have color codes listed. Which system did you need the colors for?


----------



## hampeh (Dec 23, 2004)

individual system?
hmmmm......

i think lighting system....
front and rear light and interior light.....

:thumbup:


----------

